# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Kỳ lạ rừng dừa nước Nam Bộ ở phố Hội - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## hangnt

*Rừng dừa nước Nam Bộ giữa phố cổ Hội An đã trở thành điểm đến tham quan của hàng triệu du khách…* 

Người dân xã Cẩm Thanh, TP Hội An (Quảng Nam) trong vài năm trở lại đây sống khỏe nhờ du lịch. Mô hình du lịch sinh thái được bà con nhân rộng, phát triển theo tiêu chí: giữ gìn môi trường gắn với bảo vệ địa danh nổi tiếng: rừng dừa Bảy Mẫu.

Cách phố cổ Hội An chừng 15 phút xe chạy, Cẩm Thanh là một trong bốn xã nông thôn nằm trong chiến lược chưa được đô thị hóa trong thời gian tới đây của Thành phố.

Cẩm Thanh được khách du lịch biết đến với địa danh rừng dừa Bảy Mẫu – “một Nam Bộ trong lòng phố Hội” đồng thời cũng là di tích lịch sử nổi tiếng gắn với hai cuộc kháng chiến chống Pháp và chống Mỹ.



Du lịch tham quan rừng dừa nước được xã Cẩm Thanh phát triển chừng 2 năm trở lại đây mang lại thu nhập cho bà con nông dân xã Cẩm Thanh.
Ông Nguyễn Lê Thanh, bí thư xã Cẩm Thanh cho biết: Cẩm Thanh sống thuần túy bằng nghề nông, ngư nghiệp và nuôi trồng thủy sản. Du lịch sinh thái mới phát triển trong vài ba năm trở lại đây, khi Cù Lao Chàm được công nhận hệ đa dạng sinh học. Rừng dừa Bảy Mẫu của xã Cẩm Thanh nằm trong quần thể này.

Du lịch sinh thái, thân thiện với môi trường là những tiêu chí trong phát triển du lịch ở Cẩm Thanh. Du khách có thể tham quan rừng dừa nước rộng mênh mông – dấu ấn Nam Bộ ở giữa Hội An trên những con thuyền chèo tay, len lỏi theo những con rạch chằng chịt giữa rừng dừa nước hay ngắm cuộc sống nông thôn trên những chiếc xe trâu, quanh những ngõ xóm.

Nếu du khách có nhu cầu, người dân cũng vui vẻ cho bạn thử một lần… cưỡi trâu đi nhong nhong trong xóm.



Anh Võ Tất Thắng bên sân phơi tàu dừa nước.
Ngoài nông – ngư nghiệp, Cẩm Thanh có nghề cổ truyền đặc sắc: làm nhà dừa. Đây là nghề duy nhất chỉ có ở xã Cẩm Thanh.

Anh Võ Tất Thắng (sinh năm 1974, xóm 8) là một trong số ít những nghệ nhân gắn bó lâu năm với nghề làm nhà dừa đến bây giờ: các tàu dừa nước được khai thác, sau đó ngâm nước, phơi khô… trở thành nguyên liệu làm nhà như tre, nứa của bà con vùng Bắc Bộ.

Lá dừa được dùng để lợp nhà, đảm bảo không bị dột nước; tàu dừa được ken thành các tấm phên che cửa, làm trần mái nhà hay nẹp tường. Nhà dừa có tuổi thọ rất cao, chừng vài ba chục năm, rất khô thoáng và dễ chịu, trông mảnh mai, bắt mắt.



Rừng dừa nước ở Cẩm Thanh.
Đội thợ làm nhà dừa của anh Thắng chừng 5 – 6 người. Các công trình mà anh đang làm hầu hết là các nhà hàng, quán café, dù che mưa ngoài bờ biển, các mô hình nhà nghỉ homestay đang bắt đầu manh nha phát triển ở Cẩm Thanh.  

Theo cha đi làm nhà dừa từ khi 13 tuổi, nghề làm nhà dừa được truyền lại cho anh Thắng là đời thứ 5 trong dòng tộc. Hiện tại, rừng dừa nước Cẩm Thanh có tổng diện tích 50ha, được giao cho các hộ nông dân trong xã khai thác.

Để có nguyên liệu, anh Thắng đã chủ động trồng mới thêm gần 2ha.

Dừa nước ở Cẩm Thanh một năm cho thu hoạch một lần, mỗi lần chừng 3-4 tàu lá/một cây. Một năm, một cây dừa nước đẻ mới chừng 3 - 4 bẹ lá. Trước nhu cầu sử dụng, người dân Cẩm Thanh khai thác lá dừa hai đợt vào các tháng Ba và tháng Mười, trong đó, tháng ba là vụ chính, tàu dừa to, chắc và không nhiều nước. Tàu dừa được ngâm nước chừng một tuần, sau đó phơi khô cho săn chắc lại.



Phơi những tàu dừa nước để làm nhà dừa ở Cẩm Thanh
Các gia đình có nghề làm nhà dừa ở Cẩm Thanh thường tích trữ tàu dừa thành các đống lớn trong nhà kho, ủ bạt để bảo quản mưa nắng. Hiện tại, theo anh Thắng, một m2 nhà dừa có giá từ 350 – 500 ngàn đồng tuy theo nhu cầu của khách hàng.  Chừng trên 40 tàu dừa ghép lại được một m2.

Một ngôi nhà dừa rộng chừng 100m2 mất chừng 60 ngày công để hoàn thiện, có tuổi thọ chừng 30 năm.

“Nếu tính theo giá vật liệu xây dựng, giá tiền làm một ngôi nhà dừa chỉ bằng tiền công thợ nếu xây dựng thông thường” – anh Thắng cho hay.



Hoàng hôn trên rừng dừa Bảy Mẫu
Rừng dừa Bảy Mẫu là tài sản vô giá của ông bà để lại. “Các cụ ngày trước đi ghe xuồng thuê mang giống dừa nước ở Nam Bộ về Cẩm Thanh trồng, chừng vài trăm năm rồi. Bây giờ, con cháu nhân giống bằng cách lấy quả dừa nước trồng dưới bùn, tựa như trồng cây đước.

Cây trồng mới, sau 5 năm sẽ cho thu hoạch tàu lá. Hiện tại, diện tích rừng dừa ước chừng 60ha, đủ để người dân có nguyên vật liệu để giữ nghề làm nhà dừa” – ông Thanh cho biết.



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## nokia

Dừa nước có quả ko bạn?

----------


## Amp21

Giờ mới nhìn thấy dừa nước ^^
Đi thuyền ở đây thích ghê

----------


## vaga_pro2006

cả 1 rừng dừa nước
Tuyệt thật

----------


## tamtre

Dừa nước này có quả ko bạn?

----------


## Mituot

Đọc ở dòng cuối có quả mà bạn ^^
Dừa cạn quả ở trên cao nhưng dừa nước quả chui ở dưới bùn đó
nhưng chủ yếu là người ta chồng lấy lá làm nhà thôi

----------


## dung89

Dừa này hình như ko có quả mấy bạn a

----------

